
Cameras know you by your walk (2012) - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21528835-600-cameras-know-you-by-your-walk/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
The reason why I chose a 2012 link was to allow people to freely dicuss what
the current state of the art is or might be. I know it is bad form to self-
comment on a submission but thought the clarification worthwhile

